# Unknown Pocket Watch



## spencer (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi

I am new to watch collecting so I am trying to build up my knowledge .

I brought this watch some time ago only because it has the same initials as mine on the dial .

I wonder if anyone can tell me anything about it ?

It looks Military due to the colour of the dial but there seems to be no makers mark except for the SS .

There are no marks on the case either .

Any help would be great .

Attached are the photos .

Thanks

Spencer


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi!

It is a nice pocket watch, made in the switzerland. It uses the swiss patent (Brevet) no. 65577 of a winding and setting mechanism with a moving wheel, made by L. TiÃ¨che-Gammeter (of Solothurn) at 17th april 1913. Thus the watch should be made after 1913, but also before 1925.

I think it is unlikely that this SS has anything to do to with the german SS (founded in 1925, then of course forbidden in 1945).

Regards, Andreas


----------



## spencer (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Andreas .

I always thought it was just the intials of the owner .

Thanks again for the info .

Regards

Spencer


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

No, owner sigantures aren't usually on the dial. Perhaps this is a sellers signature.

Andreas


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Lots of people bought movements and then chose a case which suited their needs. Also jewellers matched cases to movements.


----------



## spencer (Mar 29, 2009)

So this is more likely to be the makers intials than the person who brought it ?


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Anyone who BOUGHT a pocket watch would have their initials or name engraved INSIDE the CASE of the watch. Not painted on the dial. The SS is the maker of the watch.


----------



## spencer (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks

The only bonus is the intials on the dial are the same as mine :lol:


----------

